# سجادة صلاة محمولة بالبوصلة للتصدير



## nohaomran (21 نوفمبر 2012)

شركة عمران تكس تنتج مختلف انواع سجادة الصلاة المحملولة كسجادة صلاة للاطفال وسجادة صلاة بالبوصلة.سجادة الجيب تزن فقط 100 جرام ويمكنك ان تحملها معك في اي مكان, نحن نبحث عن مستوردين و مسوقين لمنتجاتنا . لمزيد من التفاصيل http://www.omrantex.com/products5.html . 
للتواصل: موبيل الشركة :00201002388651
تليفون الشركة: 0020472985178
فاكس:0020472985178
ايميل: [email protected]


----------



## kafh (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: سجادة صلاة محمولة بالبوصلة للتصدير*

السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

افضل عروض النشر الالكتروني 
افضل عروض التسويق لنشر اعلانك في 40منتدى فقط 400 



عينة من الاعمال الاحترافية في التسويق الالكتروني
‫خالد عبد الله‬&lrm; - YouTube
التسويق الالكتروني
*تجدني دائما على الواتس اب *

* 0505678580*


​


----------

